# An Enigmatic Jape.



## SteveDavidMarlow (Aug 6, 2020)

A fun experiment: 
We will never all agree on the riddle of Elgar's famous Enigma, so I thought it would be fun to create a new musical brain teaser with a definite verifiable solution. Unlike Elgar's famous masterpiece, 'An Enigmatic Jape' is not the highly personal work of a musical genius. However, if you want to exercise your enigmatic brain cells, then simply work out what 3 melodies need to be added to magically transform the piece into something more melodious.

The music can be heard here: 




Below is the 'program note':

Three melodies are missing here,
You cannot hear them with your ear,
But if you hear them in your mind,
The harmony should be quite kind.

And Every tune is from the hand,
Of men who lived in Elgar's land,
Although their names might make you say,
They could be from quite far away.

The first piece is just one of seven,
The next suggests a kind of heaven,
And these two answers can unlock,
The final piece which is baroque.

But if you need more help my friend,
Check out the strange bars near the end,
D.S.C.H. might help you see,
A cipher used by J.S.B.

Good Luck!


----------

